# Plastik im Ofen angeschmolzen



## RegokGer (14. März 2011)

Wollt mir grade Frühstück machen (Frischkäse-Jalapenos mit Panade^^) und hab ohne zu gucken die mikrowelle die ne Ofenfunktion hat Vorgeheizt.

 Die Plastik abdeckhaube für die Mirkowelle war leider noch drin und nachdem es vorgeheizt war durfte ich fesstellen das die sonst aus hartplastik bestehende Haube jetzt weich wie Gummi war (ist mitlerweile wieder hart)

 Richtig geschmolzen ist nichts, ich wollt jetzt nur fragen ob ich die Mikrowelle nachdem ich se 10min gelüftet habe wieder bedenkenlos benutzen kann? Plastikreste sind wie gesagt eigendlich keine mehr vorhanden.


----------



## shadow24 (14. März 2011)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Wollt mir grade Frühstück machen (Frischkäse-Jalapenos mit Panade^^) und hab ohne zu gucken die mikrowelle die ne Ofenfunktion hat Vorgeheizt.
> 
> Die Plastik abdeckhaube für die Mirkowelle war leider noch drin und nachdem es vorgeheizt war durfte ich fesstellen das die sonst aus hartplastik bestehende Haube jetzt weich wie Gummi war (ist mitlerweile wieder hart)
> 
> Richtig geschmolzen ist nichts, ich wollt jetzt nur fragen ob ich die Mikrowelle nachdem ich se 10min gelüftet habe wieder bedenkenlos benutzen kann? Plastikreste sind wie gesagt eigendlich keine mehr vorhanden.




solche fragen zu beantworten ist nicht ganz ungefährlich,denn wir wissen nicht wie weit wirklich nix geschmolzen ist und in die mechanik eingedrungen ist(stichwort kernschmelze)...klar kann ich dir jetzt raten die weiter wie bisher zu nutzen,da ja laut deinen aussagen nix weiter passiert ist.
ich würde es einfach ausprobieren und daneben stehen bleiben und auf irgendwelche unregelmässigkeiten achten udn ggf schnell ausschalten.wenn nichts weiter passiert...gut...

ne andere frage:was ziehst du dir denn früh morgens rein?jalapenos????die scharfen teile zum frühstück?und mittags gurgelst du mit tabasco???


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Die Mikrowelle nimmt dadurch wohl keinen Schaden, ich frage mich lediglich, was für Stoffe jetzt im Innenraum rumschwirren... benutzen würde ich sie direkt danach vorsichtshalber nicht. Offen lassen, vllt. reinigen oder dergleichen - aber irgendwas wird so eine Plastikhaube beim "weich machen" schon freisetzen, oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. März 2011)

wenn sie sich nur ein wenig verformt hat, sollte das eigentlich kein problem sein. einfach nochmal warm machen und wieder gerade biegen^^


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Gut durchlüften und alles wieder ok... solange keine Teile irgendwo hängen geblieben sind die die Mechanik kaputt machen...

Ob jetzt 10 Minuten lüften reicht weiß ich nicht. Stell sie vllt nach Möglichkeit nochmal ne viertelstunde nach draußen damit auch alles raus ist von den giftigen Dämpfen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Machs doch wie bei einem neuen Backofen. Da muss man auch vor dem Gebrauch das Ding eine Weile auf Höchsttemperatur erhitzen, sollte bei der Mikrowelle ja auch gehen. Danach kräftig mit Essigreiniger oder irgendetwas anderes Scharfes in der Art auswaschen und durchlüften.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. März 2011)

Ich würd' das Teil mal kräftig lüften und auswischen und weiter benutzen. Und bevor ich gleich wieder tonnenweise Hass-PNs bekomme: Falls Du durch meinen Tipp tot umfällst, übernehme ich keinerlei Haftung. Ich bin Forenmoderator, kein verdammter Chemiker.


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Falls Du durch meinen Tipp tot umfällst, übernehme ich keinerlei Haftung. Ich bin Forenmoderator, kein verdammter Chemiker.


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

OMG ^^ Ka


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Neeee wie schon gesagt wurde lüften dann passt das (:


----------



## Kuman (14. März 2011)

Ich glaub so eine Abdeckung wird auch net hochgiftige Stoffe enthalten, wenn sie dafür gedacht ist auch mal mit Essen in berührung zu kommen. Ansonsten die Mikrowelle gut putzen und paar Tage auslüften lassen. Die Abdeckung würde ich trotzdem besser mal austauschen.


----------



## Legendary (14. März 2011)

Wie kann man zum Frühstück Jalapenos essen...ist ja widerlich. 

Aber ok...wer kalte Pizza runterkriegt kann eh alles essen. :>


----------

